# wild camping



## tonygel

Hi there. We wild camped at Quarteira in Portugal for the first time last winter. Are there any of you out there who know of some other wild camp sites in Portugal. Many thanks. Tonygel


----------



## 04HBG

We have just got back from 9 weeks in Portugal, the 5th time in the past 6 years.
There are many places you can stop wild in Portugal here is just a few

Castro Marim, a full aire with all services

Altura, just a car park by the beach

Manta Rota, car park by the beach with water available and emptying, there were over 60 vans here last week when we left

Tavira, by Pingo Doce

Quateria, at Forta Nova and also the old fish market where water is available

Alvor, down by the beach

Lagos is now a no go area for wild camping but the campsite is only 6 euros a night without electric or 9 euros with.

Bocca Ria, by beach

Ingrina, by beach

Sagres, at the old fort.

There are dozens of places on the west coast but unfortunately they have now put height barriers at Porto Covo due to some idiots who blocked the local motorists out.

Manta Rota is probably the most popular and some had been there for 6 weeks when we left. The police moved them last year but the local business people kicked up as its a major source of income for them.

Have fun.

RD


----------



## AlanVal

We spend a lot of time in portugal wild camping if you get the book motorhome trails portugal 
Cost £5.00 it has a lots of places where you can stay most are still in use..and a lot of info that you will find useful .
excellent book....
Just google it and it will come up .

Val


----------



## Don_Madge

tonygel said:


> Hi there. We wild camped at Quarteira in Portugal for the first time last winter. Are there any of you out there who know of some other wild camp sites in Portugal. Many thanks. Tonygel


Hi Tony,

This list is a bit dated but should be of use to you.

Some Free Parking Spots in Portugal.

This list was compiled in September/October 2003 and February/March 2007 and updated Nov 2009
We stayed at or visited all the places listed. Some places are rapidly developing into concentrated tourist areas and these parking places maybe swallowed up. The free parking places could be very busy in the winter period (Dec-March). I would suggest the best time to visit Portugal would be April/May and September/October.

Many of the water fountains were turned off a couple of years ago during the drought and have never been turned back on.

I've also included details of the English language radio station (Kiss FM 95.80 & 101.2) which broadcasts on the Algarve only.

In the last few years free camping on the Algarve has become a problem with so many campers wintering in Portugal. It is usually quieter on the western Algarve (west of Lagos) it's even quieter on the west coast but can be very windy at times

Central and West Coast
BARRAGEM PEGO DE ALTER. (Commonly called Pego by the Brits) Signed off the N 253 Alcacer to Montemor road 6 miles from Alcacer. Excellent long stay place with plenty of parking. Very popular with the Brits on their way home after their winter tour. Spring water available half way up hill. Toilet and shower also available.

BARRAGEM DE MONTERGIL. Situated on the N2 between Abrantes and Montemor. Entrance to camping area along side Shell garage. Water available. Trees could cause problems on entering for large outfits.

PORTO COVO. 
Many beachside parking places between Sines and Porto Covo. One of our favourite spots.

VILA NOVA DE MILFONTES. On N 390. Town on river estuary. Good parking spots at Praia de Furness other side of river from Milfontes. Go south from Milfontes on N 390 over bridge next road on the right signed Furness.

ALMOGRAVE. Signed off N 393. Small village on coast good parking on cliffs above beach. Spring water available and the cleanest toilets in Portugal (closed at night).

PRAIA DE ODECEIXE. Signed off N 120. Poor parking in village. Very good parking on other side of estuary from village. Take unmade road on north side of bridge on N 120. Spring water available.

ALJEZUR. Praia de Amoreiro signed from N 120 north of town. Monte Clerigo signed from N 120 south of town. Municipal market in town on riverside. Parking area behind market toilets and water available.

PRAIA DE AMADA.
Signed off N268 just before entering Carrapateira going north. Not usually marked on maps. Water & shops in Carrapateira village.

CARRAPATEIRA.
Signed of N268 north of Vila de Bispo. Municipal market and toilets/water in village. Very nice beach.

VILA DO BISPO. Don't go into town centre as streets are very narrow. Take the main exit for the town from the N 125 and this will take you to the supermarket and water. In town follow the sings for Praia do Castelejo then Praia da Cordoama.
Cordoama is an isolated beach down an unmade road and is good for long stays. At Caselejo parking is very limited. During the surfing season both beaches are very crowded.

Algarve

Between Sagres and Cape St Vincent there is parking on the cliff tops. Usually very windy short term only.

SAGRES . Parking on the quayside for small outfits only. For the larger outfits there is parking in various places in the town and on the seafront. Water is available at the harbour. Toilets at the harbour restaurant. The fish auction takes place late afternoon at the fish dock complex. If you do attend sit very still or you could be the proud owner of a 100kg box of squid.

INGRINA. Signed off the N 125 at the traffic lights at Raposeira. Limited parking next to the beach.

BARRANCO. Not signed but take same turn off as Ingrina then fork right in 150 metres. Unmade road (bad in places) for 3.5 miles to very isolated beach. Mainly used by windsurfers.
Water is available on the right about 200-300 metres from the traffic lights on the Ingrina road.

BOCA DO RIO. Signed off the N 125 at the traffic lights at Budens (Ecomarche for cheap fuel at junction) then tarmac road to beach. Good for long term parking very popular spot in winter. Can get very windy at times. Toilets available next village (west) Selema a 15 minute bike ride. Bread is available from a caravan that is parked in Selema square opposite the toilets.

BARRAGEM DA BRAVURA. Signed off N 125 at Odiaxere. Water available at windmill on leaving Odiaxere.

ALVOR. Plenty of parking on seafront at eastern end of town near Ocandeerio Restaurant. For parking west of town follow signs for Zona Ribeirina park among palms and oleandas in car park. Could be a problem in the wet. Also parking behind swimming pool.

PRAIA DA ROCHA. Limited parking for vans at eastern end of promenade opposite Hotel Concorde also parking behind Hotel Concorde at lower level.
Praia da Rocha and Alvor more or less run into together along seashore with hotels and apartments.

ARMACAO DE PERA. Parking on car park at western end of town and at the eastern end parking behind football pitch.

QUARTEIRA. Parking at Praia Forte Novo at the eastern end of the town.
FUZETA. Go through village and parking on sea front car park next to camp site (camp site usually very crowded).

PEDRAS D'EL REI. Clearly signed off N 125 west of Tavira. Follow road to lagoon turn right and parking area ahead.

PRAIA DA MANTA ROTA. Parking on large beach car park behind sand dunes. Water available.

GAS BOTTLE REFILLING STATIONS ON THE ALGARVE.

Boliquime. 50 metres off N125 sign clearly visible from main road.

Quelfes. Take the N 398 (East of Olhao) signed Moncaraphacho, Faro & Espahne leave at first exit. GPL station can be clearly seen on the left as you approach the exit. 
From A22 leave at exit 15. Take Quelfes turn off from N398 signed on left.

ENGLISH NEWS PROGRAMS ON THE ALGARVE

KISS FM. 101.2 + 95.8 FM

Monday - Friday News, Sport & Weather. 
08.30, 09.30, 10.30, 14.00, 18.00, 19.00, 20.00.

Saturday News & Sport. 
10.30, 14.00, 18.00, 19.00. 20.00

Sunday News & Sport
09.00, 10.30, 12.00, 19.00, 20.00.

Sports Report

Monday - Friday 19.30.

Maybe somebody can update the list?

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## 04HBG

Most of the sites on Don Madges list are still ok but the following are no longer available.

Porto Covo, height barriers all along the cliffs now but you can park at Sines.

Salema, a lovely place but unfortunatly they have now built on the area.

Lagos, all wild camping stopped and you cant park a motorhome anywhere behind the station or along the river.

Mei Praia, the same as Lagos all stopped.

RD


----------



## bob23

:twisted: 
Hi, Try the beach Boca do Rio outside the village of Salema of the N125 from Lagos, Algarve. N 37 03 99 W 08 48 54
The municipal site at Alcacer do Sal is cheap and good though it closes for a month around the xmas period, a lake nearby is used by wild campers.
The municipal is N 38 22 47 W 008 30 59.7 South of Lisbon.


----------



## AlanVal

Cabanas no motorhomes there this winter either.


----------



## barryd

04HBG said:


> Lagos is now a no go area for wild camping but the campsite is only 6 euros a night without electric or 9 euros with.


Whats the campsite name at Lagos? Does it have a website and how likely are we to get in around Christmas time / Jan?

Cheers
BD


----------



## AlanVal

The one in Lagos is Trindade we were there last xmas /new year not a lot to talk about but central .we paid 10Euro -electric 13+electric.We didnt book there was plenty spaces .We are going back for xmas this year as we meet up with friends for xmas dinner..
Val


----------



## Don_Madge

I've updated the list so thanks to RD & Val.

It's a shame about the height barriers in Porto Cova, 20 years ago it was a small fishing village and we spent many weeks camped above the harbour with two or three other vans. Like many places in has been over run by motorhomes. Very sad really.

Regards

Don


----------



## tonygel

I would like to thank all of you who took the time to give me all this wonderful information  tonygel


----------



## fatwallet

Hi Bd We stay at campismo turistico about 3 mls out of Lagos going west a very nice site restaurant bar pool etc. and very friendly


----------



## AlanVal

Don Madge said:


> I've updated the list so thanks to RD & Val.
> 
> It's a shame about the height barriers in Porto Cova, 20 years ago it was a small fishing village and we spent many weeks camped above the harbour with two or three other vans. Like many places in has been over run by motorhomes. Very sad really.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Don


 I just had a text from friend who is in the Algarve just now saying no motorhomes on Pingo Doce Tavira now, builders have started work there.
They have all moved along to Adam & Eve nr monte gordo its packed there so no doubt they will be moved like last year,

Val


----------



## bootsie

Quick update 
We were moved off Adam and Eve 11th January but many went back later police with cameras and taking lots of details so we decided to stay away
Then moved off from Manta Rota 21st Jan - lots of motorhomes but some very big RVs as well as motor homes with trailers including a European (not brit) with RV towing a Jaguar XJ convertible parked twice illegally on dunes and then blocking exit from beach restaurant, that plus other European van (again not a Brit) offering a washing, drying and folding service outside their van so no suprises there really - locals were well and truly aggrivated - such a pity.
Spoke to a few people locally and suggested they make it a winter aire with charges then at least they would get some compensation for the additional litter and water usage
Bootsie


----------



## grouch

Regarding the book Motorhome Trails, I think you will find that the vast majority of information contained there is completely out of date.

Just come back from Portugal and it would appear that there is no motorhome parking in Tavira. I can understand the annoyance of locals about the parking behind the fish market. We tried just to go in to shop and that area was completely blocked by motorhomers who could not longer park at the Pingo. However, it appears that the 4 Aguas was also cleared, which must have been a great shock for the French and also Lance (who will be well known to motorhomers that have parked in Tavira) who I understand arrived in October. Evidentally signs have now gone up. I gather motorhomers were banned from Tavira some years ago but the shop keepers/restaurants asked for them to be allowed back. So perhaps............


----------



## fuelboss

*Wild Camping in Alvor is not tolerated so go elswhere*

Freeloading wild campers are not welcomed in Alvor. Use the campsite and then you will contribute to the Alvor economy.

Stop the parking near the pool where you get fresh water for nothing and free parking plus you dump your waste water down the storm drains.

You contribute 2% to the Alvor economy, you are an eyesore and a nuisance. No one, not even shopkeepers, bar & restaurant owners and residents want you.

You look like nothing more than a bunch of modern day Irish Tinkers. If you had many dozens of vans park in your backyard in your home country you would not tolerate it.

Put your hands in your pockets and pay for the camp site or go elsewhere. We pay our council taxes and water rates for the benefit of the community not to prop-up freeloaders.

R Coombe


----------



## bognormike

well it's strange that you should resurrect this old thread
(last posting 2 years ago to the day!) with your first post :? 

It's also strange that you put your location as Alvor, but the IP address you posted from is in Hong Kong? 

But good of you to join us & contribute........


----------



## jiwawa

See here for my recent post about our journey down the coast of Portugal - mix of aires, wildcamping, camp-sites


----------



## 100127

bognormike said:


> well it's strange that you should resurrect this old thread
> (last posting 2 years ago to the day!) with your first post :?
> 
> It's also strange that you put your location as Alvor, but the IP address you posted from is in Hong Kong?
> 
> But good of you to join us & contribute........


Nice one Mike. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

